# Dubai diagram on SSP



## Krazy

Check out the latest Dubai diagram on SSP, they got a new better sleeker looking BD, and the latest additions include One Central Park, 23 Marina, Burj Dubai Lake Hotel etc etc....


----------



## dubai_queen321

where is it?????????


----------



## Krazy

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?c23


----------



## SA BOY

i am in regular contact with nightsky who does the best dubai drawings (along with daxzzler but dont know where he is) and have been getting him to draw the big towers.
what pisses me off about SSP , is that everyone will draw like the 120th version of the ESB but no one wants to draw Dubai buildings that are so tall. strange!!!!


----------



## Jai-C

SA BOY said:


> i am in regular contact with nightsky who does the best dubai drawings (along with daxzzler but dont know where he is) and have been getting him to draw the big towers.
> what pisses me off about SSP , is that everyone will draw like the 120th version of the ESB but no one wants to draw Dubai buildings that are so tall. strange!!!!


A lot of great Dubai drawings have been removed as one illustrator (Maleig) had his account deleted. If you think that a building needs a better drawing (or at least any drawing at all) then I suggest you tell us by posting this under "Drawing Request" (http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=81).

High quality pictures and elevation drawings that help the illustrators will be appreciated 

BTW - Everybody's free to register at Skyscraperpage and to start drawing his own diagrams...


----------



## city of the future

thats because ESb is so damn easy to draw its all strait lines


----------



## Dubai-Lover

lol

sorry i'm not a drawer at all
completely "unskilled"


----------



## Krazy

wots ESB


----------



## AltinD

^ Empire States Building in Chicago (IL)


----------



## Dubai-Lover

you mean nyc, don't you?


----------



## AltinD

Dubai-Lover said:


> you mean nyc, don't you?


 :doh: I was thinking about Sears Tower


----------



## De Snor

SA BOY said:


> what pisses me off about SSP , is that everyone will draw like the 120th version of the ESB but no one wants to draw Dubai buildings that are so tall. strange!!!!


this isn't strange at all.
no one posts anything about DXB projects so why waste time on something that no one's care to post.
there was a Dubai section once...but today it is all happening here at SSC.


----------



## Jai-C

city of the future said:


> thats because ESb is so damn easy to draw its all strait lines


You obviously have no a clue about drawing.

kay:


----------



## Krazy

Someone give a crash course on drawing towers.... Im sure we'll have an outburst of Dubai drawings from UAE forumers here at SSC!


----------



## Taufiq

^ Is the 'Dazzler' who does diagrams for SSP the same as dazz here on SCC? If so he could teach us!


----------



## AltinD

^ Yes it is


----------



## dazz

whatt? teach you? well, I have no experience, I have only drew 10buildings... :dunno: 
but well... maybe I might consider write a tutorial


----------



## Krazy

yes we are waiting for that tutorial! just the basics wud be fine


----------



## SA BOY

De Snor said:


> this isn't strange at all.
> no one posts anything about DXB projects so why waste time on something that no one's care to post.
> there was a Dubai section once...but today it is all happening here at SSC.


 no one posts cos there are too many people banging on about a 30 story tower in fresno and there are like 4000 responces , yet I add one thread about a 100 floor tower in dubai and I get the same old "wait till to oil runs out " crap. Thats the reason no one cares about SSP


----------



## AltinD

^ There are a couple of threads with hundreds if not thousands of replies, about Chicago's: "All u/c buildings over 12 storyes" and also "All u/c buildings *UNDER 12* storyes" :lol:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

good for us
because our forum is not overflooded with chatting and bullshit posts

everything is organized and easy to find and navigate!


----------



## Krazy

Altind_Carnut said:


> ^ There are a couple of threads with hundreds if not thousands of replies, about Chicago's: "All u/c buildings over 12 storyes" and also "All u/c buildings *UNDER 12* storyes" :lol:


 :lol: :laugh: :hilarious  :fiddle: :rofl: :tiasd: :horse: :hilarious  :fiddle: :lol: :laugh: :hilarious :rofl: :tiasd: :horse: :hilarious  :fiddle: :lol: :laugh: :hilarious :tiasd: :horse: :hilarious  

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?threadid=72499


----------



## SA BOY

check out nightskys cool 110 Fmonster
http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


----------



## dazz

SA BOY said:


> check out nightskys cool 110 Fmonster
> http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


estimated height there is 430m, I think that it's a little bit much

and guess who have been also drawing the same building... :|
well, I'm going to finish my work nevertheless


----------



## SA BOY

cool look foward to seeing it. What about doing the emirates hotel ?


----------



## De Snor

SA BOY said:


> no one posts cos there are too many people banging on about a 30 story tower in fresno and there are like 4000 responces , yet I add one thread about a 100 floor tower in dubai and I get the same old "wait till to oil runs out " crap. Thats the reason no one cares about SSP


Now I know why , just call it jealousy !


----------



## [email protected]

It is indeed quite sad that almost nobody seems to care about Dubai at SSP.

I was the one who added all the Dubai buildings to the SSP database in January and February. Before that, Dubai had only about 60 buildings in the database, because no editor cared about the city...now there are over 300 buildings in the database. If there are any buildings missing just let me know and I'll add them for you.

Anyway, anybody who wants to draw buildings is more than welcome and it doesn't matter if you're "completely unskilled". I was unskilled at the beginning, too. But believe me, the more you draw, the better you get...it's not all that complicated.

In order to upload your drawing you have to join the SSPIA (Skyscraperpage Illustrators Association) first. http://skyscraperpage.com/members/sspia/ 

For all of you who asked for a Tutorial, here it is:

http://skyscraperpage.com/~kirk/articles/01/ 

If you've read it you should be able to draw your first building.

I'm really looking forward to see all of you guys draw buildings for the UAE diagram.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

thanks raptor for the tutorial,it really helps


and well its not fair to blame the mods,since not many dubaians post at ssp so its hard for them to get renderings.................


----------



## [email protected]

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> thanks raptor for the tutorial,it really helps


Here's another tutorial, how you upload the drawings: http://www.skyscraperpage.com/site/document/?17 




The Mad Hatter!! said:


> and well its not fair to blame the mods,since not many dubaians post at ssp so its hard for them to get renderings.................


Nobody blamed the mods...they just complained about the "wait till the oil runs out" type of people, who care more for a 12 storey building in their own country than for a 120 storey building built abroad.

And about the renderings...I've uploaded hundreds of renderings at SSP for almost all the Dubai buildings currently u/c.


----------



## SA BOY

[email protected], you da man, thanks for the support and we lookmfoward to seeing your new drawings. I mean people are drawing 12 F buildings and yet there are loads of 50 F plus towers with no drawings


----------



## pottebaum

AltinD said:


> ^ There are a couple of threads with hundreds if not thousands of replies, about Chicago's: "All u/c buildings over 12 storyes" and also "All u/c buildings *UNDER 12* storyes" :lol:


That's just because people are more impressed by the city of Chicago. It's seeing quite a boom itself, and I think it attracts people more because the city has more charm and appeal. 
Half the appeal of skyscrapers in the area around them--Dubai's just doesn't excel in that category.


----------



## Taufiq

^ Have you been to Dubai?


----------



## pottebaum

No--but I've seen _tons_ off pictures of what Dubai-fans say is the best Dubai has to offer. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i ask myself where you have seen these tons of pics

definitely not on ssc
we almost have no pics of dubai posted here, just the ones tom_green posted

but let's not get into this


----------



## Krazy

another hater, juiced we need pest control


----------



## pottebaum

There were some pictures at SSP quite a while ago, and I've actually seen a few threads here along with the ones Tom_green posted.


----------



## pottebaum

Krazy said:


> another hater, juiced we need pest control


I'm just responding to a post that bothered me. No need to freak out.


----------



## malec

I'd say same as every city. Some people like it, some people don't. They don't always please everyone. loads of people I know hate NYC for example.


----------



## pottebaum

What bothered me the most is how some of you mocked the thought of having a "under 12 stories" thread for Chicago. The sheer popularity of that thread shows that skyscrapers aren't everything; even though Chicago has a bunch of those going up to.


----------



## Krazy

The sheer popularity of that thread shows that forumers who actively participate in such threads have closed minds and think there is no world outside the USA. They will sit and admire and discuss even the shittest buildings that they build and completely ignore the world's finest architecture and tallest buildings under construction elsewhere in the world... its called narrow-minded and stupid.


----------



## pottebaum

All I'm saying is that maybe there's a reason people aren't too interested in Dubai. I'm going to love watching some of those huge tower's rise, but it's appeal of the city itself that's going to attract most people.


----------



## griftre

pottebaum said:


> All I'm saying is that maybe there's a reason people aren't too interested in Dubai. I'm going to love watching some of those huge tower's rise, but it's appeal of the city itself that's going to attract most people.


SO, the bottomline is, people should see d place first b4 making any judgements and so on, so as to stop this bickering around.. this will not stop, u know... everyone has it's own taste. For me personally, I admire whats going in Dubai, they have d money, they have d infrastracture, they have d investors, then no one can stop them from continuing this economic boom that's going for now... when this will stop, we dont know, for as long as everybody here benefits, then let it be... dis is a young country and you cant compare this any american city, which was established decades/hundred years ago... DUBAI IS DUBAI, if u like it or not, Dubai will be a fantastic SKYSCRAPERCITY!!! :rock:


----------



## dubaiflo

do you think dubai was founded 10 years ago?


----------



## griftre

i guess not...


----------



## [email protected]

Al Mualla Tower








_ _ _ _ _









Original 2:1 version -> Resized version


----------



## dubaiflo

nice, but imo it is darker in reality...


----------



## SA BOY

nice raptor.
Could you add this new 58 f 205m tower to the SSP site and possibly do a drawings as its very cool, 2 building perpendicular to each outher
cheers and look foward to the next one


----------



## DUBAI

quite frankly i haven seen anything in chicago to impress me aside from the lake and steak. sears tower's size but not design is also quite impressive.


----------



## juiced

Dubai-Lover said:


> lol
> 
> sorry i'm not a drawer at all
> completely "unskilled"


tut tut did you learn anything at all in civilian service!


----------



## juiced

Krazy said:


> another hater, juiced we need pest control


Metroreporter can repel anything, I will have him come and sit near potbaum


----------



## juiced

pottebaum said:


> All I'm saying is that maybe there's a reason people aren't too interested in Dubai. I'm going to love watching some of those huge tower's rise, but it's appeal of the city itself that's going to attract most people.


wrong, theres a reason why AMERICAN people aren't too interested in dubai, the reasons why i wont go into but not a lot of things that happen outside of the US get much exposure in the US media, well apart from iraq.

the rest of the world however is very interested in dubai. Dubai is already a very popular destination for europeans, and is already among the top 10 for british tourists, people from asia, africa and Aus/NZ visit all year round. 
So..Next!


----------



## metroreporter

> Metroreporter can repel anything, I will have him come and sit near potbaum


You have 5 seconds to clarify the above statement before I decimate you with this "pottebaum" ... 3 ... 2 ...
p.s. repel? What am I to you, a Secret Service Agent? Even if I were, I wouldn't be carrying around "pottebaum-incinerating-ballistic-micro-missiles."


----------



## pottebaum

Woah...I haven't been in this thread for a couple days, and now I'm a bomb? 

I'm gonna have to give out a nice, big 'WTF!'  :runaway: :eek2:

I don't hate Dubai or anything---I just don't think it's on the same level as some cities people compare it to.


----------



## blackforest

Forum troll speaking here.. but just to add my 2 cents concerning SSP.

There aren't that many Dubai members posting there, and the few who do go there sometimes (other than Dubai_Boy) and write stuff about Dubai, do not answer questions properly. When some Americans say the oil will run out..etc., the Dubai forumers start throwing insults back and saying "I won't even bother answering that! Dubai doesn't have oil.. only so and so of the GDP is from oil! Go back to your stupid Chicago which only has tiny buildings under construction..etc". Then people don't really care to have a discussion with them and get pissed off.

In SSC, in the City vs City threads, a lot of Dubai forumers do the same thing. "Hey Dubai is the best.. just you wait and see in 10 years what it will be. You Aussies go and stick your heads in a kangaroos' pouch and look at your own vast desert before you comment on no greenery.. we beat you in the tallest residential tower category, and you're just jealous because we have so many tall towers under construction, and _three_ of the world's tallest! Ha!"

This is why most Dubai threads in international sections deserve to be locked or deleted. The posts are just provocative, and believe me, I've seen many of them in the past.. I don't even bother checking up on construction anymore. I lost interest in Dubai's stupid developments, I just answer questions on culture or whatever now.

Also, if you notice, many Dubai forumers get angry when a non-Dubai forumer makes a bad comment about the new developments in the city, but in the Majlis or other threads in the UAE section, the forumers themselves express the same doubts.


----------



## metroreporter

> Also, if you notice, many Dubai forumers get angry when a non-Dubai forumer makes a bad comment about the new developments in the city, but in the Majlis or other threads in the UAE section, the forumers themselves express the same doubts.


LOL! I have to admit -- that's me! Aha ha ha ha ha ... narf! (My inner Pinky has spoken again.) But I have to defend myself against all trolls to a certain extent : It's funny when we make fun of the Emaarchitecture or those Nakheelians, but it's annoying when random people show up on our buddy group and start making fun of us (boo-hoo-hoo) for being defenders of the Elite Emirate of Disney-like Desert-ish Dubai.


----------



## dubaiflo

blackforest said:


> Forum troll speaking here.. but just to add my 2 cents concerning SSP.
> 
> There aren't that many Dubai members posting there, and the few who do go there sometimes (other than Dubai_Boy) and write stuff about Dubai, do not answer questions properly. When some Americans say the oil will run out..etc., the Dubai forumers start throwing insults back and saying "I won't even bother answering that! Dubai doesn't have oil.. only so and so of the GDP is from oil! Go back to your stupid Chicago which only has tiny buildings under construction..etc". Then people don't really care to have a discussion with them and get pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in Dubai's stupid developments, I just answer questions on culture or whatever now.



lol actually the problem is that people should do some research before posting a wrong statement, this problem wouldn't even exist then.

I guess most dubai forumers should be pissed of, because they have to discuss that topic (oil for example) for the 100th time, and just don't want to explain it again.




> i lost interest in dubais *stupid* developments...?


you wonder why we get angry? because you call our developments stupid without any reason maybe?
i could no come up and say "oh are you jealous?" :cheers:


----------



## blackforest

dubaiflo said:


> lol actually the problem is that people should do some research before posting a wrong statement, this problem wouldn't even exist then.
> 
> I guess most dubai forumers should be pissed of, because they have to discuss that topic (oil for example) for the 100th time, and just don't want to explain it again.
> 
> you wonder why we get angry? because you call our developments stupid without any reason maybe?
> i could no come up and say "oh are you jealous?" :cheers:


I'm aware the same questions get repeated. But firstly, one of you guys has to type a decent response to this question and post it in a thread. Whenever someone asks the same question again, one of you copy and paste it.

The idea is to make a Dubai Q&A thread where people can ask questions and have reasonable and comprehensive answers gives without a dozen exclamation marks added in to make a point. You can then refer those people to a relevant answer in the Q&A thread and save yourself some time. I started one of those on SSP once.

And yes, I am of the opinion that some of Dubai's developments are stupid. I'm not jealous of them. I'm a UAE national, so probably a better word for it would be "disappointed".


----------



## blackforest

Q&A Sample - Most people's common questions will get answered if you start something like this, and they can be referred if they start asking the same ones in other threads elsewhere.

You save time, and improve public relations.

Observe the different answers you get if you don't use exclamation marks and attempt to be realistic by pointing out negative aspects as well as positive.


----------



## dubaiflo

i don't get your problem with the projects...why disappointed?

anyway i like the idea of a QandA thread, but somebody has to do that...


----------



## blackforest

dubaiflo said:


> i don't get your problem with the projects...why disappointed?
> 
> anyway i like the idea of a QandA thread, but somebody has to do that...


Aren't you also not disappointed by some projects such as the Palm Deira, for example? I'm not much of a fan of many of the island reclamation projects actually. I think Dubai is becoming too tacky in terms of architecture and urban planning, and I don't like their city of superlatives marketing strategy.


----------



## dubaiflo

the palm deira, i am not disappointed of that project, but i have doubts on this being a good idea.
but the project is not stupid...? btw there are rumours the palm deira might be canceled completely anyway.

the thread you used as an example was a at a time dubai forumers were not pissed of by answering the same questions 100 times...

Q&A , good start, but too complicated.this thread has to be simple and easy to read.


----------



## blackforest

dubaiflo said:


> the thread you used as an example was a at a time dubai forumers were not pissed of by answering the same questions 100 times...


Not really. At that time, such threads at SSC were full of harrassment of anti-Dubaiites, and in that second thread I linked to on SSP, I think you will see that some people were calling the Americans stupid for being American.

If I can dish out dirt, I can also recognise when others do the same.


----------



## dubaiflo

actually i could answer in a long and boring way about americans and that stuff, but i don't want, i am sorry.

but i am sure it weren't the dubai-forumers starting acting badly , why should they..?


----------



## malec

I think the Q and A is a good idea. It worked on SSP anyway.


----------



## city of the future

*Missing mega projects and towers!*

would it be possible if an ssp diagram drawer could draw the following buildings, projects:

JBR
the Torch
Emirates hotel
executive towers business bay
and if possible the chrystal dome

BTW there are missing almas tower and 23 marina, i think someone put them in the on hold section. almas tower recently got a contractor so its not on hold, 23 marina will need more time, its just waiting for a contractor


----------



## pottebaum

Geeze--as long as Dubai is around, these diagram drawers will never be out of work! 

What does the Torch look like, btw?


----------



## malec

This is the torch tower. Not my favourite but it's not too bad. Design could be a lot better seeing as it's a supertall.


----------



## city of the future

if someone can tell me what program to use i can attempt drawing buildings and hopefully help complete the list sooooooooooooo many towers missing


----------



## AltinD

city of the future said:


> ... 23 marina will need more time, its just waiting for a contractor


23 Marina got the contractor a couple of months ago, it is Australia's MULTIPLEX.


----------



## [email protected]

city of the future said:


> BTW there are missing almas tower and 23 marina, i think someone put them in the on hold section. almas tower recently got a contractor so its not on hold, 23 marina will need more time, its just waiting for a contractor


That was a decision by all editors at SSP. When we see pictures that the work continues on these towers it will be changed to u/c again, of course.


----------



## [email protected]

city of the future said:


> if someone can tell me what program to use i can attempt drawing buildings and hopefully help complete the list sooooooooooooo many towers missing


You can even draw with MS Paint. I use Paint Shop Pro 8, but a lot of people also prefer Photoshop.

The program should be able to save files in the .gif and .png formats and make backgrounds transparent.


----------



## SA BOY

[email protected] said:


> That was a decision by all editors at SSP. When we see pictures that the work continues on these towers it will be changed to u/c again, of course.


 Raptor, what do you call Piling or dewatering? technically its Under construction when all the geotech work is being undertaken and at that end Almas is piled and is now about to move out of the ground


----------



## Þróndeimr

Nightsky and all other has doen a great job making realistic and beautiful drawning of Dubai buildings. kay:


----------



## malec

I had a look at more cities there and I noticed there are loads of Asian cities with loads of fantastic skyscrapers that haven't been drawn.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a new drawing for the Dubai diagram by me.

Marina Terrace


----------



## juiced

thats quite good, send it to ssp?


----------



## dubaiflo

yepp really good. maybe little bit too bright.


----------



## dazz

nice one!


----------



## malec

This guy Patrick's doing loads of diagrams for this city

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?postid=1558356#post1558356


----------



## DG

many towers are missing from Dubai diagram!!!
btw, nice drawings malec & [email protected]


----------

